# Missing Dog NSW



## Spikie wanna cricket (Jul 3, 2008)

i would like to first say thankyou for your time in reading this 

about a month ago my little maltese X puppy got out and she hasnt been seen since . she i believed to hav been picked up by someone as she is a beautiful little girl i am greatly mising her and she is in need of a knee operation and this operattion is not cheap 

maltese X
black and white 
long hair
curled tail
female
desexed and microchipped
issing form granville 28/5/08

please if you have seen her or know where she is please contact me either by PM 
email: [email protected]
phone : 0043380052


i will be putting photos on in a few minutes

thank you for your help and time 
Jessi


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Jul 3, 2008)

here are some pictures please everyone keep a eye out REWARD for safe return


----------



## Riley (Jul 3, 2008)

hope you find her!


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks Riley i hope she shows up she is such a mutt she isnt worth anything but she is worth my whole life  very upset


----------



## bump73 (Jul 3, 2008)

Good luck Jessi.....My dog went missing in the big storm that hit Sydney about 3 weeks ago and hasn't been seen since :cry: She's microchipped and i've called all the local vets, councils and pounds but haven't heard a thing....Just hoping someone has taken her in and is giving her a good home now......

Ben


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 3, 2008)

More than likely gone mate, they are an attactive item for some. I would cut my losses and get a new one. Good luck.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Jul 3, 2008)

sorry if i soundd mean but cut my losses and geet a new one its not a car or phone its a living breathing thing and i wont ever stop looking for her ever


----------



## gozz (Jul 3, 2008)

the love of a dog is as strong as the love for a child. Dont give up


----------



## Riley (Jul 3, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> More than likely gone mate, they are an attactive item for some. I would cut my losses and get a new one. Good luck.


well, _my _glass is half full


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Jul 3, 2008)

he is my child and my best frind she was the one who stayed by myside when my boyfriend left and it my fault she is gone


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree, never give up
i would die if i lost my dog!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 3, 2008)

poor thing i hope you find her.My dog a maltese X that we only had for 2 days went running around Menai and went half way 2 Bankstown but was picked up by some one and they called us.We then gave him away because we found out that he was an escape artist. I miss him dearly.His name was Bozzo but mum has the ladies number so we can go over and c him..........Yay!!!! hope you find the little doggy.Good luck!


----------



## Noongato (Jul 3, 2008)

Put out a lost dog ad that is also appealing for the "new owners" to speak up. Write something like -if somebody has adopted her and given her a loving home please send a letter to: your address, to let me know that she is safe and well. So they can remain anonymous. 
That way you get a definate answer whether you will ever see her again or not, there is nothing worse than being stuck in limbo as you dont know whether the dog is ok.
I lost my big gal, jess. She was a border collie x something, mostly black with bright yellow eyes. I lost her 2004 when she jumped the fence and the Orange pound picked her up. I had no money to get her out. I cried and cried. I will never know if she found a home as the pound wont tell me.
I took that dog everywhere, we got chased off private property, got shot at, and we slept together and everything. She even shared the same birthday as me.
I have tried putting up ads in lost dog sites but they get deleted as its off topic.

It is better to have someone taken her as their own and spoil her rotten, than never know......
I still look out for my jess-head.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey Jessi, 

Maybe now you need a new Boyfriend to replace the Dog....

Guys..... ? Any Offers... he he 

Only Kidding.... Hope you find her....


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 4, 2008)

*speaking of found........*

Dont give up .this is what happened to me .last sunday my cat knocked down my rat cage i found the female under her hide but the male was gone and i thought being a black and white hooded rat he was cactus as we also live in bushland so everything is at its back so to speak ..anyway I thought WILLY was long gone then this morning at 6 .30 heard my dogs going on went to see if it was a snake or lizard and underneath the back step which has a slight wooden ramp was my rat willy , he had survived 6 days almost in the wild ....he was happy to be put back into a new cage away from the dogs and cat (that tried to get him again but simba got a flying lesson off me this time, so he took the hint once he hit the ground) so i do believe you have a chance in finding her .........(no animals were hurt in the making of this story not even simba the cat)


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Jul 4, 2008)

i hope i find her soon and then i am never letting her out of my sight again


----------



## wood_nymph (Jul 4, 2008)

poor little baby, i;m sure someone has picked her up by now she's so cute, but getting home is the hard part when they're so nice.
- make sure all you're details are up to date, you'd be surprised how many dogs are found scanned only to not have the right details on the chip so no one can return them
- call as many vets as you can tell them what's happened and give them her description and medical status and if possible take a photo in. give them her chip number that way if whoever has her takes her in when they put her into their system they have to scan her for the chip number and if her number pops up. then they can say to the person look this isn't your dog the owner is looking for her and they can take her off the person and contact you.
good luck it's hard when they're been gone so long but if she has a knee problem she'll eventually turn up at a vet, i would call every 2 weeks to remind them all that's she's still gone too so they don't forget.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Jul 4, 2008)

i have done everything well almost i just keep doing more and more i am a vet nurse and i understand the systems and it doesnt work microchips are only good if they are scanned other wise nothing i wanna get a tracking device for her implant it in her when i get it back


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Jul 4, 2008)

some more pictures to help look for her


----------



## Dragon1 (Jul 4, 2008)

My dog Sabby once went missing for more than 3 months, and
she is deaf, blind, and very old. She has done that so many times,
and we always got her back.

Don't give up!

Dragon1


----------



## CassM (Jul 4, 2008)

You poor thing, I know how horrible it is, our beautiful German Shepard jumped the fence and we never saw her again.

I really hope you have more luck than we did.

Don't give up!!


----------



## oddball (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww hon I hope you find her soon!
But don't give up hope! Our siamese x himalayan cat Mocha went missing, she wanders in and out all the time, but this time she didn't come back... I was distraught. I love my cats like my family, so I went around to everyone on my street and around it asking when they had last seen her.
A week later I rocked up at this old ladies house, with a photo (i still hadn't given up) and when the door opened, there she was behind the screen, yelling at me.

The sly girl had had all the old ladies in the area feeding her milk and meat scraps for weeks, and this old dear must have decided she was homeless and adopted her. She had no idea what a microchip was and Mocha makes a habit out of losing or destroying collars.
She gave her back, but seemed a bit lost. When Mochs had kittens we ended up asking her if she wanted some, but she had managed to adopt an old tom cat in the meantime.

So don't give up hope! There are lots of lonely old ladies around who adopt lost pets and are oblivious (whether deliberately or not) to technology. I'd go doorknocking and plaster your suburb in posters. Also try gumtree.com pets forums for your city. Heaps of people use the brisbane one, you might get lucky.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks everyone for trying 2 keep my hopes up i dont think i will ever stoop looking for her but i just cant stop thinking of her when i get her back she is never leaving my side
i am having a bad night tonight not to mention the worst 3 months of my life but i meean it caan only get better right


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

dont worry Spike.You *will* find her


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks guys she is still missing and i am really worried as she is well kinda disabled not that you can tell but she has bad knees her bottom jaw sticks out in front of her top jaw she also has sensitive skin and is long haired so grooming is needed 

there is a reward for her return or information please help and keep a eye out for her


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 10, 2008)

I hope you find her!!! Good luck


----------



## Rocky (Jul 14, 2008)

Just wondering if you have had any luck yet?

We are looking for a dog to buy and have checked a few pounds, Have you checked all of the pounds in your area?

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Jul 14, 2008)

yer io have checked them all no sign of her anywhere  and my parents also got me a puppy cause ii think they wantedd to make me happy i have lost so much recently


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 14, 2008)

*I hope you find your dog.*


----------



## coatesy (Jul 20, 2008)

Don;'t give up - they know where they live and hopefully she makes her way home. I had a cat that was taken from me when I was younger. After 4 days he came home - had red raw feet so we think he walked a long way. Good luck finding her. The fur babies are like realy babies. I would be devestated if i lost either of mine!


----------



## miley_take (Sep 16, 2008)

don't give up. you'll find her soon!!


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 16, 2008)

i still hope i will there is a big pet festival in our area this weekend hoping i see someone walking her there and then she can meet her new adoptive sister " Jay-cee"


----------



## antaresia_boy (Sep 16, 2008)

don't give up. my cat disappeared about 2 yrs ago. 6 months later i got a call from a vet on the other side of melbourne asking if had lost a cat. It was great going in to collect him, they just wanted us to take him and go (he was breaking their cages...he's half lion half house cat i reckon). we coulld hear him smashing against the cages from the waiting room. as soon as we walked in to see him he sat down and started purring. we had even moved house since we lost him, so even if he had made his way home...it wouldn't have been our hom any more. I'm just glad we got him back, and good luck finding your puppy!

Jamie


----------



## miley_take (Sep 16, 2008)

jay-cee's gorgeous...when you get jingles those two will be spoilt rotten!!


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 16, 2008)

lol they are jay-cee and myself just came home from a weeks holiday on the coast


----------

